# adding sth to $PATH



## scng (Oct 2, 2004)

i've just installed a commandline application under /Applications. i want to be exec from everywhere, so i want to add /Applications to $PATH, but i dun know how...


----------



## chevy (Oct 2, 2004)

usually, command line applications are not stored under application, but under /sw/bin or /bin or /usr/bin, ...


----------



## gumse (Oct 2, 2004)

add:  PATH=${PATH}:~/Applications
to your .bash_profile in your home directory, beware that files beginning with a dot are invisible in the Finder, if you don't have a .bash_profile you can create one yourself


----------



## gdekadt (Oct 3, 2004)

Ain't /usr/local/bin/ the place to be installing your own stuff?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 3, 2004)

gumse said:
			
		

> add:  PATH=${PATH}:~/Applications
> to your .bash_profile in your home directory, beware that files beginning with a dot are invisible in the Finder, if you don't have a .bash_profile you can create one yourself



That is, of course, if you're using bash.  If you use csh or tcsh, then you need to edit the .cshrc (or create it) in your home directory.  The syntax for adding paths is different, too, so don't just copy and paste the above line into the .cshrc file.


----------

